# Mother's Day Tonic



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 8, 2010)

Mark Chanski, a pastor of the Reformed Baptist Church of Holland and professor of NT for Reformed Baptist Seminary has provided an excerpt from his recently published book _Womanly Dominion: More Than a Gentle and Quiet Spirit_, which serves as an excellent word for Mother's Day. Pastor Chanski reminds mothers that they can find pleasure in their calling to serve knowing that God himself takes pleasure in the high-calling of motherhood. 

*Mother's Day Tonic*


----------

